# How to kill vines



## apmy41 (May 5, 2019)

Hi! I'm not sure what kind of vine this is, but it's ruining the fence...anyone know what it might be or how to stop it from growing? Thanks!


----------



## Visitor (Jul 23, 2018)

apmy41 said:


> Hi! I'm not sure what kind of vine this is, but it's ruining the fence...anyone know what it might be or how to stop it from growing? Thanks!


Looks like it could be Virginia creeper. Glyphosate should knock it out. May need a couple rounds.


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

Yep that's Virginia Creeper. Very fast growing. I am letting some grow up the sound wall behind my house, and in one season it made it 30' to the top and growing over and around this year.

This Ortho Ground Clear is the best for any of the vines, a little more effective in my experience.


----------



## apmy41 (May 5, 2019)

Whoa. That's really incredible! I'll look for the Ortho Ground Clear...I'm hoping to get rid of it as easily as possible being that it's growing all over my fence from my neighbor's yard. 
Thank you so much for the recommendation!


----------



## BXMurphy (Aug 5, 2017)

Triclopyr for the kill for sure. Especially if you see it popping up in your lawn.

Don't get that stuff on exposed roots of trees! Don't ask how I know this...


----------



## apmy41 (May 5, 2019)

Oh, wow! Yeah, I pulled up exceptionally long runners across the yard yesterday - I was shocked how far it'd run. I think I'll try Ground Clear, as I saw some possible starting points on my side of the fence. Any ideas how to kill it by leaves? I may not be able to get to it on my neighbor's side. Thank you!!


----------



## BXMurphy (Aug 5, 2017)

apmy41 said:


> Oh, wow! Yeah, I pulled up exceptionally long runners across the yard yesterday - I was shocked how far it'd run. I think I'll try Ground Clear, as I saw some possible starting points on my side of the fence. Any ideas how to kill it by leaves? I may not be able to get to it on my neighbor's side. Thank you!!


Triclopyr on the leaves... same thing. Deadly on trees and vines. Won't translocate too badly. Avoid direct spray to anything woody or herbaceous.


----------



## apmy41 (May 5, 2019)

Awesome - I'll try it, thank you!!


----------

